# [Review] Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ - Der hellste Stern am Tastaturen-Himmel?



## thoast3 (14. November 2015)

Die Marke Sharkoon ist für ihre Produkte mit sehr gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bekannt. Allerdings bot sie in Vergangenheit nichts für Freunde beleuchteter Tastaturen, wenn man mal von der Skiller Pro absieht.
Das hat sich nun geändert; seit kurzem gibt es die Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ mit sieben verschiedenen Beleuchtungsfarben zu kaufen, und das zu einem ziemlich niedrigen Preis.
Kann die Tastatur überzeugen oder ist sie keine große Leuchte?

Vielen Dank an Sharkoon für die Bereitstellung der Tastatur!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Inhalt:*
1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang
2. Die Features
3. Die Qualität
4. Die Beleuchtung
5. Die Software
6. Die Tastatur im Alltag
7. Fazit

1. Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang

Die Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ wird in einem schwarz-roten Karton geliefert. Auf der Vorderseite befindet sich ein Bild der Tastatur, während man auf der Rückseite die besonderen Features lesen kann.
Der Packungsinhalt fällt knapp aus: Neben der Tastatur mit fest installiertem USB-Kabel liegen eine kleine CD mit der Konfigurations-Software und zwei Gummi-Überzuge für die ausklappbaren Standfüße bei. Diese müssen allerdings nicht zwingend montiert werden, da vier kleine Gummistückchen das Verrutschen der Tastatur verhindern.
Eine kurze Anleitung, die einen mit dem Keyboard bzw der Software vertraut macht, fehlt leider.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Die Features

Besonders stolz ist man bei Sharkoon auf die in sieben Farben (rot, grün, dunkel-, hellblau, lila, türkis und gelb) umschalt-, ausschalt- und dimmbare Beleuchtung. 
Eine leider viel zu kleine Handballenablage ist fest installiert. Angesichts des Preises ist es legitim, dass Sharkoon auf die Rubberdome-Technik setzt.
Die Tastatur besitzt ein DE-Layout mit Standard-Nummernblock, nur einer (deaktivierbaren) Windows-Taste und hohen Tasten. Anstelle der zweiten Windows-Taste sitzt eine FN-Taste, die für einige Sonderfunktionen benötigt wird.
Auf der linken Seite findet man sechs Tasten (M1-M6) vor, welche mit der mitgelieferten Software nach eigenen Wünschen belegt werden können.
Auf der Oberseite findet man einen "Skiller Pro+"-Schriftzug vor, welcher auf Klavierlack gedruckt wurde. Links und rechts davon befinden sich insgesamt zwölf Multimediatasten, die leicht leuchten, damit man sie auch im Dunkeln gut bedienen kann, sehr gut!
Unter diesen Tasten auf der rechten Seite findet man eine Statusanzeige, die Informationen über Capslock, Num und Rollen gibt.
Angeschlossen wird die Skiller Pro+ mit einem ca 1,8 m langen Kabel, welches einen Stoffsleeve besitzt. Der daran hängende USB-2.0-Anschluss besitzt einen vergoldeten Stecker.
Anschließend wurde das Anti-Ghosting mit AquaKey Test überprüft. Hierbei versagt die Tastatur leider schon ab der zehnten gleichzeitig gedrückten Taste.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Die Qualität

Beginnen wir dieses Kapitel mit der Verarbeitung: Diese ist leider nicht gut, da vor allem die Leertaste munter hin- und herwackelt. 
Das Anschlusskabel kann mit einem blickdichten Sleeve überzeugen.
Das Tippgefühl ist für den Preis nicht schlecht, da sie einen relativ klar definierten Druckpunkt haben. Die Tasten fühlen sich ein bisschen Hohl an; darunter leidet das Tippgefühl ein wenig. Die Handballenablage leistet ihren Dienst leider nicht gut, da sie, besonders für große Hände, eine viel zu kurze Ablagefläche bietet.
Die Tasten wurden nur bedruckt; eine Lasergravur wäre wünschenswert gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Die Beleuchtung

Die Beleuchtung weiß mit einer homogenen und gleichmäßigen Ausleuctung zu gefallen. Wer allerdings nicht akzeptieren kann, dass die LEDs unter den Tasten hindurchleuchten, wird mit der Skiller Pro+ nicht glücklich werden.
Erfreulich ist, dass sie auf höchster Stufe sehr hell, aber nicht blendend ist. 
Die Farbe lässt sich auch ohne installierte Software durch Druck von FN + Pause/Unter ändern. 
Durch Druck von FN + Rollen wird die Helligkeit geregelt. Wenn man bei maximaler Helligkeit diese Tastenkombi nochmal drückt, pulsiert das Licht. Nach erneutem Druck pulsiert das Licht, wobei bei jedem Pulsieren die Farbe gewechselt wird. Ein nochmaliges Drücken deaktiviert die Beleuchtung.
Leider kann man die Plastikstifte, auf denen die Tasten sitzen, durch das Licht teilweise erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Die Software

Da ich kein DVD-Laufwerk besitze, habe ich die beigelegte CD ignoriert und mir die Software auf der Sharkoon-Homepage heruntergeladen.
Da der Hersteller diese über eine Zip-Datei bereitstellt, ist der Download sehr klein (ca 27 MiByte) und dürfte auch von Usern mit langsamer Internetverbindung schnell auf der Festplatte sein.
Die Installation verläuft ohne Zwischenfälle und es werden auch keine anderen (evtl. unerwünschten) Programme mitinstalliert.
Die Software selbst ist übersichtlich und intuitiv zu bedienen.
Man kann die Beleuchtungsfarbe und die Belegung jeder einzelnen Taste (bis auf die der nicht programmierbaren Multimediatasten) verändern sowie Makros für M1-M6 einstellen. In einem weiteren Menü lassen sich Polling-Rate (125 bis 1.000 Hz), die Tastenreaktionszeit (1 bis 16 ms), der Beleuchtungseffekt und die Aktivität der Windows-Taste (Aus oder an) verändern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6. Die Tastatur im Alltag

Neben vieler Stunden intensiven Zockens mit der Skiller Pro+ wurden auch mehrere Textdokumente sowie Präsentationen und auch ein Teil dieses Reviews mit der Tastatur verfasst.
Auch nach langem Tippen ermüden die Finger nicht und die Beleuchtung hält sich vornehm zurück; sie stört nicht.
Lediglich eine richtige Handballenablage vermisst der Autor dieser Zeilen, da er normalerweise diesen Komfort von seiner Roccat Isku gewöhnt ist.
Als Gaming-Tastatur eignet sich die Skiller Pro+ also sehr gut, und wer ohne Handballenablage auskommt, kann sie, zumindest theoretisch, auch im Büro verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7. Fazit

Für ca 36 € (Stand: 17.11.2015) macht man, wenn man eine in mehreren Farben beleuchtete Tastatur sucht, mit der Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ wenig falsch.
Natürlich könnte die Verarbeitung besser sein, eine ordentliche Handballenablage installiert sein oder die Beleuchtung mit etwas besserer Ausleuchtung punkten, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist die Leistung dem Preis angemessen. Leider leistet sie sich im AquaKey Test einen groben Schnitzer.

Die Vor- und Nachteile der Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ auf einen Blick:
+ ordentliches Tippgefühl
+ Beleuchtung besitzt mehrere unterschiedliche Farben und Helligkeitsstufen
+ gesleevedes Anschlusskabel
+ viele (zum Teil programmierbare) Multimediatasten, die auch im Dunkeln gut zu erkennen sind
+ übersichtliche und intuitiv zu bedienende Software
+ gutes Pries-Leistungsverhältnis
- Anti-Ghosting scheitert recht früh
- Tasten wackeln sehr viel
- Handballenablage ist viel zu kurz

Damit verdient sich die Sharkoon Skiller Pro+ den Silver-Award!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links:
Sharkoon: Sharkoon - Startseite
Die Skiller Pro+ auf Geizhals: Sharkoon Skiller PRO+, USB, DE Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Tastaturen von Sharkoon: Sharkoon - Tastaturen


----------



## PiSA! (19. November 2015)

Habe diese Tastatur für meine Freundin gekauft.

Im großen und ganzen ist das P/L Verhältnis Spitze! Hätte auch gern eine beleuchtete Tastatur.

Ein Pluspunkt hast du dem Tippgefühl gegeben.
Das finde ich persönlich schrecklich. Vielleicht bin ich auch nur "meine" Tastatur gewöhnt aber ich fand, dass das Druckgefühl komplett fehlt, also die Federung der Tasten ist mir einfach zu lasch.

Die zusätzlichen Tasten sind sehr nützlich und das Gefühl wenn man die Handfläche auf die Tastatur (WASD) legt sehr angenehm.

Für den Preis sehr zu empfehlen.


Noch eine Frage: Wenn der PC hochgefahren wird dann blinkt die Tastatur standardmäßig und blinkt weiter bis es über die Beleuchtungstasten wieder ausgestellt wird. Normal? Oder muss ich zwangsläufig die Skiller Pro Software installieren?


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2015)

Danke für deine Meinung 
Bei mir hat die Tastatur beim Hochfahren geblinkt, das hat aber nach kurzer Zeit von selbst aufgehört, egal, ob die Software installiert war oder nicht.


----------



## PiSA! (19. November 2015)

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig gewesen.
Ich werd's heute Abend nochmal checken ob es von alleine aufhört.

Auf jeden Fall ein sehr schönes und ausführliches Review! Hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2015)

Schönes Review, bloß wieso kriegt die Tastatur einen Punktabzug wenn sie nur ein 10KRO hat? Hast du mehr finger als ich? 
Vor allem beim Zocken wo das n-key Rollover am meißten gefragt ist hat man sowieso nur eine hand an der tastatur.


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2015)

Na ja, es gibt noch ein paar Spiele (zum Beispiel Dirt Showdown), die man zu viert an einem PC spielen kann - dann wäre es ein Nachteil.
Aber du hast natürlich Recht, im Alltag braucht man das nicht


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2015)

Naja bevor 4 Leute mit mehreren Fingern an einem PC Platz finden.... Aber es ist im Endeffekt egal, es ist ja dein Test  und kaufen würde ich die Skiller Pro sowieso nicht


----------



## thoast3 (19. November 2015)

Jo, ich auch eher nicht, da die Skiller PRO+, so gut sie auch für den Preis ist, gegen eine Roccat Isku nicht ankommt. Da merkt man halt den Aufpreis (zumindest teilweise)


----------



## XyZaaH (19. November 2015)

Würde ich auch nicht kaufen, mechanisch FTW  aber jetzt nicht zu ot werden


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. November 2015)

Ist es denn nun möglich, einzelnen Tasten unterschiedliche Farben zuzuweisen, oder kann nur die Beleuchtung der gesamten Tastatur geändert werden?

Hört sich in diesem Review so an.

Ps: Via Ebay verkaufen einige Händler die für 58€ und finden sogar Abnehmer .


----------



## thoast3 (20. November 2015)

Man kann zwar einzelne Tasten anders belegen (zum Beispiel auf "Z" den Buchstaben "Y" ), aber die Beleuchtung für jede einzelne Taste festlegen, kann man nicht.


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2015)

> + Beleuchtung besitzt viele unterschiedliche Farben



Also 7 (sieben) Farben würde ich jetzt nicht als "viel" bezeichnen, ehr mager.

BTW: Meine 20 oder 30€ billige Medion Tastatur aus dem Aldi kann über 1.000.000 (eine Million) Farben, vorprogrammierte oder selbst definiert über drei RGB-Regler per Software.


----------



## thoast3 (23. November 2015)

Ja gut, eine RGB-Tastatur kann schon viel mehr, da hast du Recht.
Werde den Punkt anpassen!


----------



## Flexsist (23. November 2015)

Naja, im Prinzip ist die Sharkoon ja auch eine RGB-LED Tastatur, denn ich bezweifel dass sie unter jeder Taste 7 verschiedene LEDs verbaut hat. Nur fehlt der Sharkoon die Möglichkeit diese (RGB LEDs) im vollen Umfang anzusteuern.
Schade eigentlich, verschenktes Potenzial.

Es seidenn du weißt mehr. Haste mal reingeschaut?


----------



## thoast3 (23. November 2015)

Nein, den Deckel hab ich nie abgemacht


----------

